# Original Challenger



## tripple3 (Dec 9, 2013)

I found what I think is a 40-41 all original B.F. Goodrich Challenger complete with all the goodies. Please let me know what you think about the components on it, what to do 1st, how to clean what may be old battery acid? I'm looking for tips on how to bring back some color or at least slow the aging process.


----------



## jd56 (Dec 9, 2013)

333, I like it!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 9, 2013)

I use Maguires polishing compound, works great. You could also start by selling me that light...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 9, 2013)

Euphman06 said:


> I use Maguires polishing compound, works great. You could also start by selling me that light...




Yeah sell parts off your complete original bike what a great idea!


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 9, 2013)

just a little sarcasm...relax


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 9, 2013)

Euphman06 said:


> just a little sarcasm...relax




just a little sarcasm...relax


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 9, 2013)

It really is hard to tell sarcasm when its written....


----------



## mike j (Dec 9, 2013)

A polishing compound & WD 40 will clean it up & stabilize the oxidation. See how it comes out, then take it from there. You could then maybe touch up the glaring rust spots, depending how far you want to take it. Nice bike by the way.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 9, 2013)

*Warm Bath*

I figured it at least needed that to come into our house.BF Goodrich Silvertown WW tires. How old are those? The reflectors look right and un-touched to me. It rides straight no-hands so I think Il keep it.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Dec 9, 2013)

That's a great find!  To avoid the risk of sounding sarcastic,  just sell me the bike complete!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 10, 2013)

*Nice find ... but difficult to bring the color back ...*

The dark red color bikes always seem to oxidize to the brownish red color of your bike .. I have tried in the past to bring back such bikes with little success ... the color will just be "patchy" when cleaned up .. thin rubbed through .. I would just use a little WD-40 to protect whats there &  neutralize any battery acid with baking soda .. I like the way it looks ... grease it up .. new tubes .. maybe tires depending on condition & you have a great original rider there .. enjoy .. below is a pic of a Schwinn DX ride we did earlier in the year .. The front bike was one the 37Fleetwood rode before he sold it ...


----------



## tripple3 (May 7, 2015)

Time has passed. I listed this months ago for Sale at "My" buying price which obviously was inflated.... Thats OK because love covers all.... lowered price now.
I still love my original Schwinn for all the reasons Schwinn was the most popular and known bike manufacturer in the USA for 100 years!
I sold the rack and put an original seat on; changed out the tires to a set of "No reflector strip" Fat Franks (that barely fit the wide fenders) so I'm vested into this one a bunch... Love how it looks. Love the ride. Dig all the compliments. 
I will ride it until someone else pays me to pass it on to "New Love"



cyclonecoaster.com said:


> The dark red color bikes always seem to oxidize to the brownish red color of your bike .. I have tried in the past to bring back such bikes with little success ... the color will just be "patchy" when cleaned up .. thin rubbed through .. I would just use a little WD-40 to protect whats there &  neutralize any battery acid with baking soda .. I like the way it looks ... grease it up .. new tubes .. maybe tires depending on condition & you have a great original rider there .. enjoy ..




Fresh pics:


----------



## old hotrod (May 7, 2015)

There is the Sheep Hills pic you were talking about...cool!


----------



## tripple3 (May 7, 2015)

old hotrod said:


> There is the Sheep Hills pic you were talking about...cool!




Thanks Dave here is another


----------



## Ozark Flyer (May 7, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> Thanks Dave here is another
> View attachment 212849



That's flippin cool!


----------



## Spence36 (May 9, 2015)

Love your charging sheep hills on that Dx !! Charge it bro !! I use this stuff to clean off oxidation and bring back color to life works well here is a pick of it .. I'm sure any cutting wax will do just avoid the decals and you will be good it really brightens up old paint good !!  It's called presta  cutting Creme 


 just wax it like anything but use some elbow grease .. And wipe off once dry and then wax with any good detail wax I've brought back some really dirty looking paint 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## tripple3 (May 10, 2015)

Thank you Spence for the product tip. This bike probably won't get that treatment from me. I going to keep riding the "Aged" look. Living by the beach my whole life; I see people out enjoying the day who have that "Sun Loving" leather like complexion with deep "Smile Lines"... This bike is a Rider.... I dig it. Still for sale; if You love it.



Spence36 said:


> Love your charging sheep hills on that Dx !! Charge it bro !! I use this stuff to clean off oxidation and bring back color to life works well here is a pick of it .. I'm sure any cutting wax will do just avoid the decals and you will be good it really brightens up old paint good !!  It's called presta  cutting    just wax it like anything but use some elbow grease .. And wipe off once dry.  I've brought back some really dirty looking paint
> 
> 
> Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 5, 2015)

Ozark Flyer said:


> That's a great find!  To avoid the risk of sounding sarcastic,  just sell me the bike complete!




I know you're tapped out with all your other cool bikes that are lovely; this still is for sale. 
I took it for a ride today and know that it will be hard to see her go if somebody else ever loves it as much as I do and pays for it.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 13, 2015)

So some bike riders sitting around talkin rides....commonly say the DX frame is 1 of the best riding bikes built.
I do love riding this bike. So it makes me wonder what is the difference?
Wheelbase length? Cockpit size? or seat/ bar adjustment for fit?
I'm not sure...but they do ride great....
What say ye?


----------



## sleepy (Jul 13, 2015)

I have yet to ride a DX but have also heard that its frame geometry makes for a nice, even ride.

Always enjoy the pics of your Challenger, it's one of my favorite bikes here.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jul 14, 2015)

My DX is the best rider of all my bikes.  I have no idea why.  It just works.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 25, 2015)

I wanted to bump this thread to show this bike in her new owners backyard.
She will be loved and cared for by my friend Mike....






I rode it over there trying to trade but he won't let go of any of his bikes; he loves them too much....


----------

